# mdf varnish problem!



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

yh i know,mdf is not the best to use lol but we used it to build a viv stack and it was going great untill yesturday.
i bought some yacht varnish and varnished most of the viv yesturday, i didn't put too much on but it is taking AGES to dry! there are huge pieces which are still sticky and then there are other pieces which are dry! it's driving me insane because i'd like to put the second coating on tomorrow.so was just wandering,is this normal to expect when i use mdf and yacht varnish? has anyone else experienced this? should i go ahead and do a second coat anyway? or wait? it's really annoyed me, cost us £50 for the wood and we done it really well but i reckon we are gonna have to start again:bash:. argh.thanks for any help :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Roseanna said:


> yh i know,mdf is not the best to use lol but we used it to build a viv stack and it was going great untill yesturday.
> i bought some yacht varnish and varnished most of the viv yesturday, i didn't put too much on but it is taking AGES to dry! there are huge pieces which are still sticky and then there are other pieces which are dry! it's driving me insane because i'd like to put the second coating on tomorrow.so was just wandering,is this normal to expect when i use mdf and yacht varnish? has anyone else experienced this? should i go ahead and do a second coat anyway? or wait? it's really annoyed me, cost us £50 for the wood and we done it really well but i reckon we are gonna have to start again:bash:. argh.thanks for any help :2thumb:


I used yacht varnish on my Beardie viv and it took over 2 weeks to cure, outside. Then I had it running with all the heat on for about another week before the smell totally disappeared.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Crownan said:


> I used yacht varnish on my Beardie viv and it took over 2 weeks to cure, outside. Then I had it running with all the heat on for about another week before the smell totally disappeared.


 So are you reasuring me it's completly normal? it looks a mess right now and i feel like i've done something wrong :lol2: the outside and the floor on it is taking agesssss lol.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Roseanna said:


> So are you reasuring me it's completly normal? it looks a mess right now and i feel like i've done something wrong :lol2: the outside and the floor on it is taking agesssss lol.


Im just telling you of my experience 

Thats the only time Ive used it


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Its fine!! you havn't ruined your stack!! The first coat always takes longer to dry on mdf, as the wood is so absorbent. I use mdf, but i seal it with pva and water before varnishing it...this just makes it dry quicker.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Crownan said:


> I used yacht varnish on my Beardie viv and it took over 2 weeks to cure, outside. Then I had it running with all the heat on for about another week before the smell totally disappeared.





Crownan said:


> Im just telling you of my experience
> 
> Thats the only time Ive used it


Ok thanks. well if it took yours 2 weeks then i guess mine will take aslong too hehe.



afeks said:


> Its fine!! you havn't ruined your stack!! The first coat always takes longer to dry on mdf, as the wood is so absorbent. I use mdf, but i seal it with pva and water before varnishing it...this just makes it dry quicker.


 o thank goodness!!! i've really been stressing about it! it is all patchy and tacky at the moment. i'm not bothered if it looks amazing or rubbish, i just want it to dry! lol. o i guess i should have done that before hand then lol. shall i wait until it all dries before putting the second coat on?
Thanks for that, you've reasured me tuns! :lol2:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd wait for it to dry before putting a second coat on. The first coat you've put on should act as a primer once its dry, and the next coat won't take anywhere near as long to dry


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

afeks said:


> I'd wait for it to dry before putting a second coat on. The first coat you've put on should act as a primer once its dry, and the next coat won't take anywhere near as long to dry


 ok i shall follow your advice :2thumb: thanks ever so much. i hope your right,this one is taking ages :lol2:


----------

